# For those with vintage Ariens snowblowers:



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

If you are still using the original Carlisle 4.100/3.5x6 Indian head tires, you are missing out!

Just upgraded my 1971 Ariens unit with Carlisle Xtrac tires a couple of weeks ago. It makes a HUGE difference with traction. I upgraded to 13x5.00-6, a slightly larger and wider size that still clears the tractor chassis - Summit Racing appears to have the best price at $15.95/each - no shipping charge but there is a $10 handling fee - just under $42 shipped to my door.

The traction is comparable to the original tires with chains installed, except the snowblower is easier to maneuver with the Xtracs and you don't have to worry about marring your driveway and whatnot.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I think they will be perfect, I have a spare set of rims that have been in need of some tires for a while. Love the orig tires, but with the chains you are right, they mark up the neighbors driveways pretty good!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I went from 4.10/3.5x6 to 13x5x6 Snow Hogs with mine. I never used it with the original tires so I can't comment on those. It seems to work just fine to me, but I have heard the X-Trac tires are better than the Snow Hogs.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

just checked them out on ebay, summit sells them there too just like you said 15.95 each and 4.95 each for shipping...gotta get some, but I think I may be done with snow for this year down here on Long Island.


----------

